# Flying chairs, a mistreated toaster and a really fancy airfryer!



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 22, 2020)

Lol reading all this really does make me giggle 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 22, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> Lol reading all this really does make me giggle
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



In great frustration I'm throwing chairs around the room and sexually assaulting the toaster after seeing I missed not only the pornhub references but also the whatnot


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 22, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> Lol reading all this really does make me giggle
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


The funniest part for me is how PALM says "Purvisi rarely present on licence and aren't present in the captive hobby, that's why they've not been included on any species list" 

Ohhhhh yeahhh.... not present at all... bunch of f-tards couldn't run a bath.


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 22, 2020)

Sdaji said:


> In great frustration I'm throwing chairs around the room and sexually assaulting the toaster after seeing I missed not only the pornhub references but also the whatnot


Hahah yea i know!! 


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 22, 2020)

Sdaji said:


> In great frustration I'm throwing chairs around the room and sexually assaulting the toaster after seeing I missed not only the pornhub references but also the whatnot


You must read super fast or just every second line as you clearly "liked" the post at least half an hour before Rob edited it.


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 22, 2020)

I only started taking notice when i seen Rob posted something, i feel like when he gets involved there's some sh17 going down lol 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 22, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> I only started taking notice when i seen Rob posted something, i feel like when he gets involved there's some sh17 going down lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Haters gonna hate. Lol


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 22, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Haters gonna hate. Lol


Yea your not wrong 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 22, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> You must read super fast or just every second line as you clearly "liked" the post at least half an hour before Rob edited it.



I am undone! My true nature is revealed. I obviously skim over references to pornhub without committing them to memory.

I didn't even throw any chairs around the room.

The toaster bit though... that's entirely true.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 23, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> I only started taking notice when i seen Rob posted something, i feel like when he gets involved there's some sh17 going down lol


Haha, its all fun and games until big Rog enters the thread.


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 23, 2020)

Sdaji said:


> I am undone! My true nature is revealed. I obviously skim over references to pornhub without committing them to memory.
> 
> I didn't even throw any chairs around the room.
> 
> The toaster bit though... that's entirely true.


Haha 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 23, 2020)

Sdaji said:


> I didn't even throw any chairs around the room.


Why not? I would've.


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 23, 2020)

Man screw the toasters, get ya hands on one of those air fryer's!! 
The bomb!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 23, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> Man screw the toasters, get ya hands on one of those air fryer's!!
> The bomb!


Yeah, think I'll stick to my toaster. Its increadible what you can do with it.


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 23, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Yeah, think I'll stick to my toaster. Its increadible what you can do with it.


Lol

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 23, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> Man screw the toasters, get ya hands on one of those air fryer's!!
> The bomb!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



The kettle would probably get jealous.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 23, 2020)

Sdaji said:


> The kettle would probably get jealous.


Yeah, poor kettle. Maybe you should talk to it.


----------



## Rob (Jul 23, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> Man screw the toasters



So you're the one who's been encouraging him to partake in this rather lewd activity?


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 23, 2020)

Rob said:


> So you're the one who's been encouraging him to partake in this rather lewd activity?


Yeah I kinda think this is all ny fault... my apologies just send mea invoice [emoji6]


That's me air fryer!! Man there good.





Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 23, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> Yeah I kinda think this is all ny fault... my apologies just send mea invoice [emoji6]
> 
> 
> That's me air fryer!! Man there good.
> ...



Didn't you read the site rules? They prohibit pornography.


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 23, 2020)

Sdaji said:


> Didn't you read the site rules? They prohibit pornography.


Sorry my friend i forgot! I just had to share how sexy it is 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob (Jul 23, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> Sorry my friend i forgot! I just had to share how sexy it is
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



This thread is now well off topic, so getting back on topic - if you were living in QLD and saddened by the new licensing system, what would you cook in your air fryer to cheer you up?


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 23, 2020)

Rob said:


> This thread is now well off topic, so getting back on topic - if you were living in QLD and saddened by the new licensing system, what would you cook in your air fryer to cheer you up?


Hahah! Well i do live in QLD. 
And if im being 100% honest id most probably cook me up some spring rolls, which would only take literally 5min in this darn thing is quick. 
Talking about air fryers couldn't be more on topic lol 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 23, 2020)

Rob said:


> if you were living in QLD and saddened by the new licensing system, what would you cook in your air fryer to cheer you up?


Some good old wallaby stew 
[doublepost=1595475255,1595474762][/doublepost]


WizardFromAus- said:


> Talking about air fryers couldn't be more on topic lol


Yeah, keep the topic about air fryers. Otherwise the thread will just head down the same road as you-know-what-thread. I think we all know what I'm talking about


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 23, 2020)

Rob said:


> This thread is now well off topic, so getting back on topic - if you were living in QLD and saddened by the new licensing system, what would you cook in your air fryer to cheer you up?


My current QLD reptile licence.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 23, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> My current QLD reptile licence.


Haha! Along with the people who decided to change the licence system in the first place!


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 23, 2020)

And my QLD birth certificate.


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 23, 2020)

Rob said:


> This thread is now well off topic, so getting back on topic - if you were living in QLD and saddened by the new licensing system, what would you cook in your air fryer to cheer you up?



If WizardFromAus has been near it unsupervised I wouldn't bother cooking anything with it, and if I was unsupervised I wouldn't have cooking on my mind anyway.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 23, 2020)

Sdaji said:


> If WizardFromAus has been near it unsupervised I wouldn't bother cooking anything with it, and if I was unsupervised I wouldn't have cooking on my mind anyway.


Yeah, I suck at cooking. 2 minute noodles and easy Mac is what I live on.
[doublepost=1595478645,1595478602][/doublepost]


Flaviemys purvisi said:


> And my QLD birth certificate.


This is going to taste very interesting...


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 23, 2020)

Man you guys know how to kill every post that has some good content (even the 650 vs 1000$ debate) by posting a bunch of random bs and having very off topic conversations - always the same few people


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 23, 2020)

Herptology said:


> Man you guys know how to kill every post that has some good content (even the 650 vs 1000$ debate) by posting a bunch of random bs and having very off topic conversations - always the same few people



Are you okay?

https://www.lifeline.org.au/

Phone 13 11 14


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 23, 2020)

Herptology said:


> Man you guys know how to kill every post that has some good content (even the 650 vs 1000$ debate) by posting a bunch of random bs and having very off topic conversations - always the same few people


What are you talking about? Finally a thread that makes sense!


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 23, 2020)

Must've been a typo I reckon.. the ad probably meant to read 2 for $1000. That'd make a lot more sense... to me anyway.


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 23, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> What are you talking about? Finally a thread that makes sense!



I had to repeatedly rape a coffee table to calm down when I saw the misleading title of this thread though! There were never any flying chairs! That is clearly based on the false story, as later admitted by the original claimant who shall remain nameless henceforth, of throwing chairs. This event never took place, let alone the implied message of autonomously flying chairs.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 23, 2020)

Sdaji said:


> Are you okay?
> 
> https://www.lifeline.org.au/
> 
> Phone 13 11 14


Can you call that number collect??


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 23, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Can you call that number collect??


 
For the sake of Herpetology, I hope so!


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 23, 2020)

Sdaji said:


> This event never took place, let alone the implied message of autonomously flying chairs.


I must admit it is rather shocking. However I'll gladly throw some chairs around if it will make you feel better.
[doublepost=1595495493,1595495414][/doublepost]


Sdaji said:


> For the sake of Herpetology, I hope so!


The dude needs to see a therapist.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 23, 2020)

Me after I jack the price of my purvisi hatchies up to $1,500 each like a proper f-wit.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 23, 2020)

Me after I've finally stopped throwing chairs.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 23, 2020)

me when APS closes down...


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 23, 2020)

Me when APS closes down...


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 23, 2020)

Me when NLG got banned...


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 23, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Me when NLG got banned...
> View attachment 329612


I think you’re turning into a nuttyturtleguy if I’m to be honest


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 23, 2020)

Herptology said:


> I think you’re turning into a nuttyturtleguy if I’m to be honest


Add me to your little block list then cobber. There's a $1000 tip for free.


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 23, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Add me to your little block list then cobber. There's a $1000 tip for free.


I don’t use my block list  a tool for the feminists


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 23, 2020)

Herptology said:


> I don’t use my block list  a tool for the feminists


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 23, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Add me to your little block list then cobber. There's a $1000 tip for free.


Nice! Another List! Add me to!


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Rob (Jul 23, 2020)

Herptology said:


> I don’t use my block list  a tool for the feminists



I've always been of the opinion that the block list (or kill file as it used to be known) is for pussies. Yet only just recently I was advocating it's use to one member in particular. Make of that what you will!

Back on topic, anyone got a pic of *the* toaster?


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 23, 2020)

Rob said:


> I've always been of the opinion that the block list (or kill file as it used to be known) is for pussies. Yet only just recently I was advocating it's use to one member in particular. Make of that what you will!
> 
> Back on topic, anyone got a pic of *the* toaster?



The supermoderators on this site literally encouraging people to post porn, despite the site rules prohibiting it. What's the world coming to?
[doublepost=1595503552,1595503465][/doublepost]


Josiah Rossic said:


> I must admit it is rather shocking. However I'll gladly throw some chairs around if it will make you feel better.



It certainly will give me a feeling I'd consider better *lustful drooling*


----------



## Rob (Jul 24, 2020)

Sdaji said:


> The supermoderators on this site literally encouraging people to post porn, despite the site rules prohibiting it. What's the world coming to?



I don't see anywhere in the rules where it specifically prohibits the posting of toaster pics. Of course if I have somehow missed it please point it out so I can have it removed immediately, especially when said toaster happens to look like this beauty.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 24, 2020)

Give us this day our daily bread... and make it toast.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 24, 2020)

Rob said:


> I don't see anywhere in the rules where it specifically prohibits the posting of toaster pics. Of course if I have somehow missed it please point it out so I can have it removed immediately, especially when said toaster happens to look like this beauty.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 24, 2020)

Rob said:


> I don't see anywhere in the rules where it specifically prohibits the posting of toaster pics. Of course if I have somehow missed it please point it out so I can have it removed immediately, especially when said toaster happens to look like this beauty.
> 
> View attachment 329623


That toaster has me all like...


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 24, 2020)

The toaster has _me _all like...


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 24, 2020)

Rob said:


> I don't see anywhere in the rules where it specifically prohibits the posting of toaster pics. Of course if I have somehow missed it please point it out so I can have it removed immediately, especially when said toaster happens to look like this beauty.



I don't see anything in the rules where it specifically prohibits posting videos of midgets having sex with donkeys while naked penguins throw chairs at them. I assumed this was covered under the 'nothing pornographic or violent' rule, but since I was wrong and only things specifically prohibited by description are banned, I suppose this opens up a lot of potential material!


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 24, 2020)

Sdaji said:


> I don't see anything in the rules where it specifically prohibits posting videos of midgets having sex with donkeys while naked penguins throw chairs at them. I assumed this was covered under the 'nothing pornographic or violent' rule, but since I was wrong and only things specifically prohibited by description are banned, I suppose this opens up a lot of potential material!



You should have known this, since snake sex pics/vids (the lewdest content) are allowed


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 24, 2020)

Herptology said:


> You should have known this, since snake sex pics/vids (the lewdest content) are allowed



So midget porn and penguin violence is okay? Where do we draw the line? Why was a reference to Pornhub removed?


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 24, 2020)

Sdaji said:


> So midget porn and penguin violence is okay?


----------



## Rob (Jul 24, 2020)

Enough with your off topic nonsense. Here’s an air fryer pic.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 24, 2020)

Rob ain't no Muslim.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 25, 2020)

Rob said:


> Enough with your off topic nonsense. Here’s an air fryer pic.


I'm having a big lunch today but this is making me drool.


----------



## Rob (Jul 25, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Rob ain't no Muslim.


I’m not religious, no.




Josiah Rossic said:


> I'm having a big lunch today but this is making me drool.



My air fryer is pretty fancy too.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 25, 2020)

Rob said:


> My air fryer is pretty fancy too.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 25, 2020)

Rob said:


> I’m not religious, no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine's better.


----------



## Rob (Jul 25, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Mine's better.



Nah, not an air fryer, but those steaks look good.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 25, 2020)

Rob said:


> Nah, not an air fryer, but those steaks look good.


It's an open air fryer.


----------



## Rob (Jul 25, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> It's an open air fryer.



Where are the bevs, Kev?


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 25, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Mine's better.
> View attachment 329655
> View attachment 329656



Yep, I'd award the win to this one.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 25, 2020)

Rob said:


> Where are the bevs, Kev?


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 25, 2020)

Ah! Corona!


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 25, 2020)

Rob said:


> I’m not religious, no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that meat looks pretty raw, I like mine a little bit better cooked


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 25, 2020)

dragonlover1 said:


> that meat looks pretty raw, I like mine a little bit better cooked


Medium rare all the way mate.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 25, 2020)

Rob said:


> Nah, not an air fryer, but those steaks look good.


What are you on about Rob? Those steaks are cooked in the open air, and there couldn't be a better way


----------



## Rob (Jul 26, 2020)

dragonlover1 said:


> that meat looks pretty raw, I like mine a little bit better cooked



I was raised eating meat that was nuked to oblivion, it’s really a wonder I still eat it. 

To each his own. I don’t like raw, but a little pink is good.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 26, 2020)

Herptology said:


> Ah! Corona!


no lime I hope, fruit is for fruits
[doublepost=1595736572,1595736419][/doublepost]


Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Medium rare all the way mate.


medium rare? that cow is still mooing


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 26, 2020)

dragonlover1 said:


> no lime I hope, fruit is for fruits
> [doublepost=1595736572,1595736419][/doublepost]
> medium rare? that cow is still mooing


Mate you're looking at the uncooked side yet to be flipped... there's 2 sides to a steak.


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 26, 2020)

How can it be the uncooked side if it has grill marks :l
No entiendo señor


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 26, 2020)

If this thread has taught me anything, it's that if in some bizarre future circumstance I'm forced to choose between our resident turtle guru or our Spanish-speaking Herpetology or the lover of dragons to cook my steaks, there's only one sane choice, even if his taste in beer is crap.

Those are some fine looking steaks, and a nice BBQ.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 26, 2020)

Herptology said:


> How can it be the uncooked side if it has grill marks :l
> No entiendo señor


He's looking at the 1st pic not the second.
[doublepost=1595742792,1595742650][/doublepost]


Sdaji said:


> Those are some fine looking steaks, and a nice BBQ.


Slaughtered and Butchered myself. 
[doublepost=1595743147][/doublepost]Took the Jack Russell terriers out this arv to grab me a feed... too lazy to go to Coles. They got me 5 Hares. Happy days. 





[doublepost=1595744154][/doublepost]And someone clearly wants his cut...


----------



## Rob (Jul 26, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> He's looking at the 1st pic not the second.



Yet he originally quoted my pic, though lamb doesn't moo. Ah APS, you never cease to confuse!


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 26, 2020)

Ah yes the infamous hunting Jack Russel Terriers, how could I have forgotten

Hare stew? Skewers? Roast hare?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 26, 2020)

Nothing infamous about working terriers. It's what they're bred for.
Spit roast.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 26, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Mate you're looking at the uncooked side yet to be flipped... there's 2 sides to a steak.


I was talking about Rob's underdone red meat, your steaks look good, yummo
[doublepost=1595750243,1595749909][/doublepost]


Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Nothing infamous about working terriers. It's what they're bred for.
> Spit roast.


When I do rabbit it's on a slow rotisserie on the BBQ


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 26, 2020)

dragonlover1 said:


> When I do rabbit it's on a slow rotisserie on the BBQ


That's the go mate, I'm not that fancy, I gotta turn them myself. Lol


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 26, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> That's the go mate, I'm not that fancy, I gotta turn them myself. Lol


Nothing fancy mate, I bought an adaptor from Bunnings to fit my 4 burner,it turns very slow. turn on burner 1&4 very low, baste with your favourite flavour and YUM.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 26, 2020)

dragonlover1 said:


> Nothing fancy mate, I bought an adaptor from Bunnings to fit my 4 burner,it turns very slow. turn on burner 1&4 very low, baste with your favourite flavour and YUM.


Not sure I could do that with my cast iron fire pit and star picket aetup. Lol
One of my fave shows on Netflix... gets you wanting to get out and get your own grub.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 27, 2020)

Well this thread has become..... Interesting.
But I feel like the chairs and the toaster have been left out.


----------



## Rob (Jul 27, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Well this thread has become..... Interesting.
> But I feel like the chairs and the toaster have been left out.



well it’s not flying, but this was the best I could do on such short notice.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 27, 2020)

Rob said:


> well it’s not flying, but this was the best I could do on such short notice.


Its beautiful.


----------



## Shaggers89 (Jul 27, 2020)

God I love this forum its ridiculous. I go away for a few weeks and miss the toasters Godamnit i'm always to late but anyway I raise this The ol 6 slicer  aint she a beauty


----------



## Rob (Jul 27, 2020)

6 slices. Very schmancy fancy!


----------



## Shaggers89 (Jul 27, 2020)

Rob said:


> 6 slices. Very schmancy fancy!


As Bachman Turner Overdrive once said You Aint seen nothing yet
so I raise this air 


fryer


----------



## Rob (Jul 27, 2020)

Shaggers89 said:


> As Bachman Turner Overdrive once said You Aint seen nothing yet
> so I raise this air View attachment 329670
> fryer




Twinning!


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 27, 2020)

I still make toast the good old way.


----------



## Shaggers89 (Jul 27, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> I still make toast the good old way.
> View attachment 329672


This more your style 




[doublepost=1595818269,1595818066][/doublepost]Or this one it Poaches an Egg


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 27, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> I still make toast the good old way.


The only way to do it.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 27, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> The only way to do it.


Bloody oath!
[doublepost=1595826317,1595826255][/doublepost]


Shaggers89 said:


> Or this one it Poaches an Egg View attachment 329674


2 slices of toast and 1 egg.... FAIL.


----------



## Shaggers89 (Jul 27, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Bloody oath!
> [doublepost=1595826317,1595826255][/doublepost]
> 2 slices of toast and 1 egg.... FAIL.


Would Have to agree lol eggs and bacon on a Hotplate over the fire through still win easy


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 27, 2020)

Lol


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 27, 2020)

Rob said:


> well it’s not flying, but this was the best I could do on such short notice.
> 
> 
> View attachment 329667


that chair may not fly but it has left a trail of damage


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 28, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Lol


To right mate! 2020 sucks! I think I'll go out and get bit by a brown snake just to make this year better!


----------

